# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Что случилось с видеокартой?

## GreenBag

Как она могла сгореть? В мастерской сказали, что фабричный брак. Как она тогда полтора года прослужила? Есть ли смысл такую же покупать? Целую неделю видеокарту выбирала... Обиииииднооооооооооо Sapphire 4850...
В карте дыра и всё вокруг закопченое (фотки почему-то не получается вставить)... Блок питания цел, есть сетевой фильтр и бесперебойник...

----------


## Cheechako

"Погоня за однослотовым форм-фактором вкупе с уровнем тепловыделения в районе 110 Вт не прошла даром, в результате чего ATI Radeon HD 4850 зачастую вынужден *работать в весьма напряжённом тепловом режиме, фактически, на грани перегрева, особенно в жаркую погоду*."

----------


## Slater

> Как она могла сгореть? В мастерской сказали, что фабричный брак. Как она тогда полтора года прослужила? Есть ли смысл такую же покупать? Целую неделю видеокарту выбирала... Обиииииднооооооооооо Sapphire 4850...
> В карте дыра и всё вокруг закопченое (фотки почему-то не получается вставить)... Блок питания цел, есть сетевой фильтр и бесперебойник...


а гарантию дали только 12 месяцев?
у меня гарантия 24 месяца, но брал в Самаре:confused:
ddr3 512 Mb

----------


## GreenBag

> а гарантию дали только 12 месяцев?
> у меня гарантия 24 месяца, но брал в Самаре
> ddr3 512 Mb


Интересно... Я ее не отдельно брала, мне в магазине комп собирали... Отдельно на видюху гарантию вообще не давали... На всё год... Надо будет уточнить... Хотя вряд ли что-то светит уже...:(((

----------


## Cheechako

> гарантию дали только 12 месяцев?


Вопрос действительно интересный - сколько можно найти, утверждается, что гарантия на эту карту не менее 20 мечяцев :)

----------

